# Ladies... Are you SAHM? WAHM? or...



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I was just reading the thread Interesting article in the Washington Post and I wonder about the ladies who comes to KB. It said the typical Kindle user is a man but there seems more women in KB than men. More men are seen with the ereader outside so it seems more men use the ereader?

I'm a SHAM. I have K1 and K2 but I rarely read outside. When I do, I'm in the car waiting for my daughter, at mall waiting for my daughters shop, at airport, or in the airplane. I always have my Kindle with me but not many people will see me with my Kindle.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I am a SAHM.

My Kindle comes with me in the morning when I take two kids to an early morning class at church.  I wait until the end of class and drive them to school along with others (This morning I had 10 in my van).  My K2 comes with me when I am waiting for my daughter to be done with flute lessons, to doctor appointments, waiting for parent/teacher conferences.  Pretty much any time there is a chance I am going to be waiting someplace, it comes with me.  I have brought it on planes and I took it to the beach for a week.  

My family is used to seeing me with a book.  I used to keep several books in my van so I was never without something to read.  Before I got my K2, I had the Kindle app on my phone since my phone is always with me during the school day (in case one of the schools needs to call me)


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I voted WAHM. I have an internet business, but I don't have any kids to tend to. Both of my boys are all grown up & living out of state.  

I see that this option was added after I voted, this fits better.... WHAM but kids grown and out of the house.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a stay-at-home grandma - quit my job 4 years ago to stay home & watch my granddaughter for my daughter & her husband.  Now it's my 2 grandkids since her brother arrived 2.5 years ago.  I have them 3 days a week or so these days.  Maybe that makes me an unpaid work-at-home grandma??  I do take my Kindle with me for appointments, etc.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you vote, Meemo? I'll add those option to the poll.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Did you vote, Meemo? I'll add those option to the poll.


I hadn't voted, but just voted as a stay-at-home grandma - since I get paid in hugs & kisses. Thanks!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I am part of the unemployment statistic right now (no kids). For my particular job field, everything is e-mailed or mailed to different locations across the country. So there's not a lot of sitting outside an office waiting to apply or interview. I'll go to B&N occasionally, pick up a coffee, and sit down with my Kindle there. And you might find me reading it while waiting in line at the post office or doing some other errand. But I do most of my reading at home.


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

SAHM

I left my job 3yrs ago at a bank to have my son who will be 3 in march...my daughter is going to be 11 next month...i take my K2 with me pretty much everywhere...as most moms and wonderful SAHGrandmas (we have one that often takes the kids  ) have said here...doctors office, carpooling, vacations, soccer practice, hula practice, mall coffee shops, mall play area(for the boy).....i am actually interviewing this morning for a PreSchool Teachers aide position in hopes that I can get my son there and have a fun rewarding job as well...its my daughters old preschool so I feel like Im going home in a way....If I get this job Sally will be coming with me to work for lunch breaks!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Working, single, no kids.

Most of my kindle reading is on the subway or when I'm eating out.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmm...I work from home, but my son is grown and out of the house...not sure what that makes me.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Hmmm...I work from home, but my son is grown and out of the house...not sure what that makes me.


WHAM but kids grown and out of the house?  Just added.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am a WAOG (work at office Grandma) no category in the survey so did not vote.

OK I have voted now.  I take my KK with me just about everywhere and read whenever I get a chance.  (I even read at work when things are slow).



updated to vote


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm a Work at Office Mom (and just got a promotion with my very own office), and my two kids are grown and out of the house.

Life is good.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Work at Office Mom but my daughter is grown about to become a student again. I read my kindle just about everywhere, lunchroom, waiting in line in stores, when I eat out alone, stuck in traffic.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I voted SAHM with kids gone even though I occasionally still help out with office work at DH's law firm.  I was Work at Office Mom until kids started middle school and DH left the Marine Corps for private practice.  

I take my kindle everywhere, but the only other person I know with a K in my area is DH.  When I was at a national convention this summer, there were 8 kindles present that I know of in our group of 600 - 2 men and 6 women.  All 8 had them with them all the time, but mine was the only "clothed" kindle - not even another cover (which surprised me).


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

Well I am a Work at Office Mom and a Full Time Student (One child in Navy, one at home) I read everywhere.  On the bus back and forth to work, in the car waiting for my daughter, in coffee shops, outside in the parks, so just about everywhere.  And people always are asking "Is that one of those ebook thingys"


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I am a WAOG (work at office Grandma) no catagory in the survey so did not vote.


I added WAOG, Work At office Grandma. You can vote now.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I'm a Work at Office Mom (and just got a promotion with my very own office), and my two kids are grown and out of the house.
> 
> Life is good.


Congratulation on your promotion.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I voted SAHM, because the other option for me was grown kids out of the house but mine isn't out of the house yet.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I am also a SAHM.  I've got 2 young daughters and take my K2 w/me when I am waiting at dance class and all the other activities/events that require me to wait.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I didn't vote because I need a couple categories.. Student/ mom of teens..
not working.. so sorta SAHM... but.. not?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

How about retired?  no kids, no grandkids,


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> How about retired? no kids, no grandkids,


Added the choice.


----------



## LisaB12303 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm a Work at Office Mom.  I read my Kindle out and at home, but since I have my own office, not necessarily where other people would see me reading it.  Co-workers have seen (and commented on) Emma in the past.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Shizu said:


> Congratulation on your promotion.


Why, thank you!

I take my Kindle absoluely everywhere, except for that one unfortunate time I forgot it.

I wonder if men's Kindles are just more visible, cuz women's are in their purse...


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm a WaUPSHSM = Work at UPS and Home School Mom.

I work the Pre-load shift, anywhere from 3am to 5am start time until 9am (that's when the trucks have to be out the building), come home clean up and start school.

I love it.  I read my K2 on Friday night and Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am a kept woman.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL - instead of M for "Mom", maybe you should've started with W for "Woman" - that would've consolidated a few categories!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^  
Best category yet, Ann!


I fit into several  --  I'm home with DD whenever she's not in school (and considering switching to home-schooling), I work partly at home and partly in my office (but not very much, unfortunately), and I'm a student (and last time I checked, 17 credits counts as full-time),  so 1,2,3, and 6 apply to me.  I'll cast my vote as SAHM because everything else gets scheduled around that.  

My reading is done everywhere I have to wait  -- doctor's offices, waiting to pick someone up at the airport, in the kiss-and-ride lane at school, any event that doesn't start on time  --  and sometimes on the playground if I'm not actively supervising.  But most of it is still at home, at night before bed.

Apart from at the DC meet-ups, I have yet to see another K in the wild.  And people have commented on mine or asked questions about it maybe a dozen times in the almost seven months I've had it.


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

ok so i guess i should update mine...i just had an interview this morning and got hired! ....so im a on-call preschool teachers aide/SAHM?...does soccer/hula mom and mommy site forum manager fall into working mom status?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I am a kept woman.


I was struggling with my category, Ann, and I think you might have hit on it! 

Also, I am a WAHQ (Work At Home Quilter)  with stepkids who were grown when I married their dad but now I get to play grandma to five great grandkids!

Betsy


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

I am a stay at home mom to my 3 boys 7, 6 & 6.  Sometimes I answer the phones for my parents' company but that is still from home.  My kindle is always with me anywhere I go.  I will most likely even bringing it into Disney world with me I am that much of a geeky bookworm.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I am a retired but working part time at a fun job.  The job gets me out of the house and associating with people as well as providing a little income.  My kids are grown and out of the house.  Did not see a category that really fit me so did not vote.  I have my Kindle with me when waiting to see doctors.  Take to work occasionally if I know I am going to be in one spot for the evening.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

loonlover said:


> I am a retired but working part time at a fun job. The job gets me out of the house and associating with people as well as providing a little income. My kids are grown and out of the house. Did not see a category that really fit me so did not vote. I have my Kindle with me when waiting to see doctors. Take to work occasionally if I know I am going to be in one spot for the evening.


I've added the category. You can vote now.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> I am a stay at home mom to my 3 boys 7, 6 & 6. Sometimes I answer the phones for my parents' company but that is still from home. My kindle is always with me anywhere I go. I will most likely even bringing it into Disney world with me I am that much of a geeky bookworm.


I was reading with my kindle when I went to Disneyland too.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha, this is hilarious.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Married, no kids, not working for money/volunteer only right now (but looking for employment).


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I am technically a SAHM BUT I also am a full time student... and used to be a WAHM and probably will be again soon.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmmm.  Just posted about 10 minutes ago, but it's not here.  I think they disappear sometimes when someone posted in the meantime, but I'm not sure that's what happened. 

I clicked on NOT WORKING RIGHT NOW.  I'm single, always have been and always have supported myself since I graduated from school in 1975.  Worked 34 years straight and laid off for no reason (to put more money in top partners' pockets after they had increased profits per partner in 200 first time ever in January '09.  

Interviewed at a recruiter's office yesterday after being called by her this week about a full-time temp position.  I'm bummed out when I make the effort and am left hanging as I am right now.  If there's nothing out there, I'd rather not look until there is something.  Just give me the status, please -- temp job is on hold, filled, you don't want to send me or what's the deal?  She called me once today, I called back twice, the second time she said she wasn't putting me off but had to call me back and never did.  If we don't connect via phone tomorrow, I will email her and ask her to give me more information.  Hate this stuff.

Hope this post isn't lost, even though it's negative an probably totally inappropriate for this thread, but since someone asked . . .


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Working, no kids. I'm 22 and currently teaching elementary school English in Japan. It's funny, today one of the teachers I work with randomly asked me about my (non-existent) husband and two kids... where the heck did she get that idea? I know my Japanese isn't the greatest, but I'm pretty sure I've never accidentally said I'm married with kids! LOL!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I am a kept woman.


Perfect! I would have been more accurate to say DH is keeping me in the manner to which I wish to become accustomed.



knowldgfrk said:


> ok so i guess i should update mine...i just had an interview this morning and got hired! ....so im a on-call preschool teachers aide/SAHM?...does soccer/hula mom and mommy site forum manager fall into working mom status?


Congratulations on the job! As far as I am concerned the SAHM is the hardest-working job (but great benefits!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Hmmm. Just posted about 10 minutes ago, but it's not here. I think they disappear sometimes when someone posted in the meantime, but I'm not sure that's what happened.
> 
> I clicked on NOT WORKING RIGHT NOW. I'm single, always have been and always have supported myself since I graduated from school in 1975. Worked 34 years straight and laid off for no reason (to put more money in top partners' pockets after they had increased profits per partner in 200 first time ever in January '09.
> 
> ...


Keep us posted on what you hear!

Betsy


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

crebel said:


> Congratulations on the job! As far as I am concerned the SAHM is the hardest-working job (but great benefits!)


thank you very much! and yes i agree SAHM is the hardest but most rewarding job i have ever had!...i often asked my husband if i could go back to "work" because being home was so much work!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Working, married, no kids. 

I read my K1 at home and when traveling. I drive to work and I am not allowed to bring devices such as the Kindle into my office space. There are lockers for cell phones but nothing large enough to safely store a Kindle.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I was a sales rep for 23 years and, although I was the #1 rep in the country, I got laid off for geographical reasons when they redrew territories.  Now, I am a SAHM of 2 girls 6 and 8.  I wonder how it was possible for me to ever work and get things done.  I am also amazed that I had been spending half of my income so that I could work.  The family is happier and healthier because I have time to plan heathy balanced menus and shop more efficiently.  Unfortunately, the money will get even tighter soon so I will have to work.  I am hoping that I can just work while the kids are in school so that I can earn enough for grocery money and maybe some clothes.  I have no idea what I can do that still leaves me free during their holidays and summers.  With that kind of job, I almost certainly won't have enough money for childcare.  Any ideas?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was a stay at home mom for many years. 
Then I was a working mom with kids in school.
Then I was a work at home mom with kids in school.
Then I was at work mostly at home woman, kids out of the house.
And now I'm a work at an office, and sometimes at home mom of
grown kids, and 2 grandsons.  
Every single stage I loved.  
deb


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

WAOM.  Unfortunately I can't have my Kindle with me while I am at work , but I do take it most other places.  I do most of my reading at home, though, whenever I can squeeze in a few minutes.  I love it so much because I can read it hands-free, except for turning pages.  (Yes, I know I could turn on TTS and it would turn for me, but that just doesn't work for me.)


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I am a work at office mom - the kids are older, but the youngest just graduated from college and is living with me while he works a part time job looking for a full time job.  There are so few jobs in his career field that are open now.  I do feel for anyone looking for a job.     

I usually read on the iPhone when I am not at home and have time during the day.  Living in Texas, I never leave the Kindle in the car where it can get really hot, I don't have time to read at work, and I am afraid it would get stolen at work.   At home, I always read on the Kindle, never the iPhone.  Last thing I do when I leave the house is sync and first thing I do when I get home is sync back to Kindle.   Yesterday, I stopped to pick up one thing on my way home from work and my car battery was dead when I got back in it 2 minutes later.  Thankfully, I had my iPhone to read the next hour while I waited on someone to come jump the battery.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Single, no kids, work full time ... wish I could be a SAHM to my bassets   Of course, with no income we'd be living in the car.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

WNC here,


----------



## salaniz (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm a Work At Office Mom.  My Kindle goes everywhere with me.  It even has it's own special place in my laptop bag!  However, since I have my own office most people at work don't see me reading.  I get more questions when I travel on business and take it out on the plane or at dinner when I eat on my own.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Grown son who (still) lives at home........I work outside of the home.  Now working at Walter Reed and LOVE it!


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm a work at office mom. Xenophilius is always with me. I read on my breaks and whenever things are slow. I even read when when he kiddo, dh and I are out to dinner and such.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm a SAHM right now.  Two in college and one in high school.  I'd like to return to work, but haven't found anything yet.  I used to work as an engineer, but quit years ago to raise our kids.  Boy, try getting back into THAT field after a 20 year hiatus!  eeessshhhh....


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Working, no kids.  I don't take my Kindle out all that often.  Usually only when a waiting room will be involved.  I almost don't want to take it in public--I appreciate the interest in the Kindle and like being able to talk it up, but someone is always staring or asking questions.  Every time I've had it out in public.  And sometimes I just want to read, not be a demo/sales person.

I'm kinda antisocial.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Work at office Grandma here, currently employed by a Medicare contractor.  My K1 is ALWAYS with me.  I read at work on break and during my pitifully brief half-hour lunch.


----------

